# Big Brother 9 second episode



## plateau10 (Dec 11, 2007)

I happened to notice that this episode (2/13) wasn't scheduled under the Season Pass. It turned out to be a 28-day rule false positive, so you might want to set this Season Pass "record all with duplicates".


----------



## BigT4187 (Jul 24, 2006)

Thanks for the heads-up. Looking forward to the new season.


----------



## andyw715 (Jul 31, 2007)

my season pass caught it....i scheduled it a few days ago....

it would be nice though if they dropped the "9" that way the SP could renew itself each season.


----------



## PopcornGuy (Apr 6, 2007)

andyw715 said:


> it would be nice though if they dropped the "9" that way the SP could renew itself each season.


I have a WishList setup for title="Big Brother" and category="Interests/Reality". After the season finale, I activate auto-record. Then go to the Season Pass priority list and move it up to the right spot before deleting the no longer needed Season Pass. You won't miss any when the next season starts. The WishList also found the "Big Brother After Dark" running again this year on Showtime 2 (Showtime Too?). You can leave BB as a WishList recording all the time, but I prefer to schedule both Season Passes. BB is up high on the list and BBAD is close to the bottom.

Works for Survivor and Amazing Race, too.


----------



## visionary (May 31, 2006)

An actor wishlist for Julie Chen also has caught each new season of BB for me.


----------



## Lopey (Feb 12, 2004)

visionary said:


> An actor wishlist for Julie Chen also has caught each new season of BB for me.


What if you used Chenbot? Would that work too??


----------



## scurby2 (Feb 6, 2008)

thanks. looking foward to this season and also big brother after dark on showtime again this season. Not sure if there can be another house guest as entertaining as Evel Dick, we shall see.


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

Lopey said:


> What if you used Chenbot? Would that work too??


Skeletor would pick it up too!


----------

